# MKIV Headlight Upgrade: E-Codes, HID, Xenon, LED which one is best?



## beartots (Jul 30, 2002)

So times have been rough and I finally have funding to upgrade headlights for my Jetta MKIV (yes, i know its been 6+ years). I've spent the last 4-5 hours reading through archived topics and can't seem to find an answer to my lighting dilemma.
I know that when I first got my car, E-Codes were the Cream of the Crop for head lights. Life went on and technology advances, along came HID, then Xenon, and now LED. My choice to upgrade my headlights was originally to make the car look better. Growing older meant that I need to upgrade the head lights in order to have better visibility of the road. 
So what is the best option for headlights? Are E-Codes still the Gold Standard or should I look into HID, Xenon, or LED?


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

HID retrofit all the way. LED isn't cost-effective right now and isn't proven tech yet. Give LED headlights a couple years. Check out hidplanet.com/forums for more retrofitting information.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (keggo)*

IMO, OEM HIDs. Good low beam and (if you change to a better bulb) better high beams. Easy installation.
My current set-up are the FX35 bi-xenon. Great low beams, but the high beams are not that good. Only add the top half of the light pattern and no further down the road. I wanted great low beams but rather surprised at the lack of high beams. Different set-up will be different lighting. 
Also be aware that in the city or during heavy rain, the HID light tends to get washed-out so a good set of grill type fogs are an added plus.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (keggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keggo* »_HID retrofit all the way.

X2 
VW OEM projectors for the MKIV are not all that great in my opinion. Width and cut-off is lacking in comparison to other OEM markets (TSX, FX-R, TL, etc.).


_Modified by McBee at 10:16 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## beartots (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Headlight Upgrade: E-Codes, HID, Xenon, LED which one is best? (beartots)*

I do a lot of driving in farmland that has recently developed into suburbian homes. There isn't very many street lights so I want the best low-beams with good high-beams. I'm also looking into fogs for those dark rainy days or log fog mornings.
I'm thinking of taking the HID Retro-fit route, but have no idea what my options are for fog lights in the lower part of the car where the OEM fogs would've been placed


----------



## beartots (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Headlight Upgrade: E-Codes, HID, Xenon, LED which one is best? (beartots)*

BUMP.
Still looking for Fog Light answers...


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

retro fit your stocks and put in 3000k hid plug and plays in your fogs? Just a thought


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, you can look at the Hella Micro DE kit. It comes with new bumper grilles that have the fog assemblies attached. Don't worry about your intercooler because the passenger side still has the path way for air opened up.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Headlight Upgrade: E-Codes, HID, Xenon, LED which one is best? (beartots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beartots* »_I do a lot of driving in farmland that has recently developed into suburbian homes. There isn't very many street lights so I want the best low-beams with good high-beams. I'm also looking into fogs for those dark rainy days or log fog mornings.
I'm thinking of taking the HID Retro-fit route, but have no idea what my options are for fog lights in the lower part of the car where the OEM fogs would've been placed

The best low beams with good high beams?
Acura TL bixenon projector
The Retrofit Source FX-R
for fogs, Hella MicroDE. Unfortunately, the Jetta kit is by remote only, which costs extra, but can by easily converted to a regular switch.


----------



## beartots (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Headlight Upgrade: E-Codes, HID, Xenon, LED which one is best? (beartots)*

After doing some more research online, I've just realized that the bulb retro-fit only upgrades the bulbs







. I'm seeing quite a few posts that are talking about upgrading the current bulb housing and adding a projector lens in addition to bulb upgrade. I'm trying to achieve a clear line of sight from my headlights.
I was driving my friends ACURA TSX and I was blown away by how much his head lights lit up the road. They were so bright and that I was able to read the head lines off a news paper that was on the road in the middle of the night.
Does anyone have any ideas if there vendor that offers a full kit?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.hidplanet.com
in their forums, you can find retrofitters that can do the job for you, if you do not feel like tackling the project yourself


----------



## Fronds (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Here's one of the retro-fitters
http://www.lightwerkz.net/prod_vw.htm 
and a set for sale (sorry not for a jetta)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4659032
Good luck!


----------



## beartots (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Headlight Upgrade: E-Codes, HID, Xenon, LED which one is best? (beartots)*

Bump...
Does anyone have a pic of a retro-fit (bulbs only) and a retro-fit (bulbs and lens) and a e-code upgrade?
I want to see the visual difference between the 3 top lighting upgrades.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Just putting a plug and play HID kit in your headlights is not considered a retrofit. There are many threads showing what real projector retrofits look like. You should also check out hidplanet.com/forums


----------

